# What was your wait time to take your QL3?



## yamahaguitarguy (27 Mar 2013)

Have read on here that there is usually a wait time after basic to take your QL3 because you have to wait for a new course to start up. How long did you have to wait for your QL3? Im going for bosun so I would be interested in hearing what bosuns have to say but am interested in all trades responses too.


----------



## Tyson Fox (31 May 2013)

Navcomm- 7 months

But last I heard, Bos'n was a hard trade to get into(strictly because it's a green trade). May not be a long wait.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (1 Jun 2013)

I guess you were right about bosun being hard to get in to, it wasn't open so I am going for sonar op now.


----------



## Cbbmtt (7 Jun 2013)

When do you find out how long you will be on pat? After you get to B.C. or just after BMQ? Navcom is one of my choices, however the wait times that I've read on these forums for schooling in the Navy seem to be a bit higher than other trades.


----------



## DAA (7 Jun 2013)

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> I guess you were right about bosun being hard to get in to, it wasn't open so I am going for sonar op now.



Bosn is OPEN.....I don't think there are too many positions available but it is still OPEN.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (7 Jun 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Bosn is OPEN.....I don't think there are too many positions available but it is still OPEN.



yep, you're right. A couple days ago I got the call for the interview and the recruiter said that boatswain is open so it is back as my #1 spot. If I remember correctly he said there are 6 spots for boatswain this year and selection is in august.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (7 Jun 2013)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Why do you want to be a bosn?



Hey stacked, boatswain was my original choice before I was told at my medical I was not being considered for it (now I know I still am). My recruiter said that selection for sonar op wasn't until November so I doubt I will ever get an offer for sonar op. Sonar op is still on my app though. If I got an offer for sonar op I would take it but realistically I think I would get an offer for boatswain or nci op before sonar op.


----------

